# Capias



## Rugger1129 (May 31, 2019)

Good morning. I have a capias against a person. I went and gave it to a constable about 4 months ago. They have made several attempts but no one will answer the door and they have since put up cameras around their house. Is there any time where the local police would get involved or is it strictly for the sheriff and constables to enforce? Any info or ideas would be great.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Police don’t enforce civil actions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

“Section 98. The chief and other police officers of all cities and towns shall have all the powers and duties of constables except serving and executing civil process. “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

